# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  what time can they start?

## ajm

what time can work start on a building site in brisbane?

----------


## Swerve

In Sydney, it says so in my DA, 7am to 5pm Mon to Fri, says different on weekends. Can't remember

----------


## cyclic

> what time can work start on a building site in brisbane?

   Building work noise - Brisbane City Council

----------


## ringtail

6.30 am Monday to Saturday.

----------


## autogenous

Its why I left the building industry.  Starting at 7am on a 40 degree day out in the sun is stupid not to mention dangerous.  
So you working hours are constrained.  It was time to get a job where hours weren't constrained. 
Too many people paid to make rules in Australia these days.  No doubt any job that can, will go overseas where there are no rules. 
Australians have been fully debt exploited, time to make the Chinese rich and get them all on home loans. There's a big Australian recession coming so the banks can take a few homes off people. If you thought the GFC was bad.... 
Well all be safely unemployed.

----------

